# My plan for my future build.



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

These are my scribble for my layout. I will be using 2 4x8 sheets of plywood. I will be using Kato unitrack. It will be in N Scale. FT means front. 

View attachment layout 1.pdf


This is phase 1 of my build. It is a 4 x 8 sheet of plywood. There are 2 circular tracks and one spur. I plan to have a few sidings and at least one rail yard. I think the rail yard will be centre front of the layout. Thee spurs are for the connections to phase 2.

On the left hand side, the 3 tracks will be at 3 different heights. The blue will be the highest, the red the lowest. 

On the right side, the red is higher than the green.

View attachment layout 2.pdf


This is Phase 2 of my build. It will also be a 4x8 sheet of plywood. The right front will be a harbour. The trains will either run under it, or over it. There will be a rail yard and a container terminal.

Once phase 2 is attached, it will form an L.


What are your thoughts? Anyone really good with software wanting to help me figure out what track I need? Phase 1 will be started soon. Phase 2, not for a while.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Could be a very interesting layout with lots of
continuous running. With the addition of the yard
and spurs you mention you could enjoy some nice
switching sessions.

For a layout that size you definitely should use flex
track. It will make possible the various curves you
have included without the radius limitations of
sectional or track on roadbed systems.

You can't do better than Peco for your turnouts.

Since your tracks will be on more than one level you'll
want to plan for 2% or less inclines.

I see the 2 Wyes that you mentioned in your other
thread. These will require reverse loop controllers or a complex
switch system. Will you be using DCC?

Don


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I will be using DCC, eventually. The long sides, will either be going up or down, so I will get the height change over 4-8 feet.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> The long sides, will either be going up or down, so I will get the height change over 4-8 feet.


I think you might be unpleasantly surprised there. For clearance, you need about 2" in N, and that works out to 50" at a 2% grade, and another 50" to go back down. And you have to do that with two tracks.

I'm not promising anything, but I may play around with this in Anyrail this weekend.

Any guidelines for what you want to have for a minimum curve radius, maximum grade, sectional or flex track, and so forth?

Also, I assume that the track location is general, as in "go through here with a series of curves", not "this is exactly the configuration I want". Right?


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I think you might be unpleasantly surprised there. For clearance, you need about 2" in N, and that works out to 50" at a 2% grade, and another 50" to go back down. And you have to do that with two tracks.
> 
> I'm not promising anything, but I may play around with this in Anyrail this weekend.
> 
> ...


I was told 4 feet is all I need for the grade.

I have the M2 kit, and those curves are the ones I want. It will handle all the rolling stock I plan to use.

I plan to use Kato Unitrack, sectional. The max grade would be how much it would take to get them all to clear each other.

Keep about 1-2 inches away from the sides. The wavy one should follow a straightish direction, using 2 curves back and forth to get the wave like feel.

I have Anyrail. If you could help me understand it, then, maybe I can enter this century when it comes to that.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> I was told 4 feet is all I need for the grade.
> 
> I have the M2 kit, and those curves are the ones I want. It will handle all the rolling stock I plan to use.
> 
> ...


Well, yeah, 50" is just over 4 feet. But you have to go down the other side, too, so it's really 100", or 8-1/3 feet. 

Max grade refers to how steeply the track slopes, not the vertical clearance. 2" is generous in N. I'll try it at 2% and see what happens. 

Kato Unitrak N is in the Anyrail library, so I'll use that. You'll probably need more than the basic M2 package, but again, we'll see what develops. I'll use whatever turnout comes with that set as the standard.

As for Anyrail, if you know anything about CAD, it's pretty simple to use, but I'm guessing CAD experience isn't in your background. If I recall correctly, there is a pretty good tutorial included with the program. Anyway, if you PM me your email address, I'll send you the .any file when I'm done so you can play around with it. I could teach it to you in 5 minutes sitting side by side. By forum post or email will take a while.

I'm doing the Space Exploration merit badge with a group of Boy Scouts tomorrow, and my wife wants me to build a cat tower for the rulers of the house this weekend, so no promises on how quickly I'll finish.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, yeah, 50" is just over 4 feet. But you have to go down the other side, too, so it's really 100", or 8-1/3 feet.
> 
> Max grade refers to how steeply the track slopes, not the vertical clearance. 2" is generous in N. I'll try it at 2% and see what happens.
> 
> ...


So, each loop is either going up or down. I am fine with that.

I know for a fact that kit is not enough.

I used to know how to use Autocad quite well, but that was over a decade ago, and many computers ago. I struggle with newer CAD software.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

OK, so here you go:








It actually came out better than I expected when I started monkeying with with grades (your worst is 3%, which is manageable). Obviously, some features (the Wye's especially) take up a lot more room on a real plan than they do on your sketch. Obviously, I didn't do anything with scenery or terrain at this point, since you indicated there may be other features you'd like to add... although that will be tricky since there is very little level track in the plan, and turnouts on slopes are problematic.

I sent you the .any file to the e-mail you provided. If you have questions on Anyrail (which, if you have AutoCAD experience, should feel pretty familiar), go ahead and reply to my e-mail, since I check that more frequently than I check in here. I recommend saving a copy of the file before you start monkeying around with things.

Your material lists are as follows. You can get it from Anyrail any time -- I simply deleted each half of the layout and exported the list. If you don't save the file, you don't lose the design.

Phase I
Track
20000, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 9 49/64".	24
20010, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 7 21/64".	3
20020, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 4 7/8".	8
20030, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 2 33/64".	2
20040, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 2 7/16".	3
20045, N Kato Unitrack, Straight transition Kato/Fleischmann 2 7/16".	4
20050, N Kato Unitrack, Straight extendable 3 5/64"-4 1/4".	9
20070, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 1 51/64".	1
20100, N Kato Unitrack, Curve radius 9 51/64", angle 45º	29
20160, N Kato Unitrack, Curve radius 18 15/16", angle 15º	4
20222, N Kato Unitrack, Wye turnout 4 61/64". (remote)	1
20230, N Kato Unitrack, Left crossover 9 49/64".	1
20231, N Kato Unitrack, Right crossover 9 49/64".	1
20240, N Kato Unitrack, Left turnout 4 7/8". (remote) (Compact)	2
20241, N Kato Unitrack, Right turnout 4 7/8". (remote) (Compact)	2

Phase II
Track
20000, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 9 49/64".	33
20010, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 7 21/64".	1
20020, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 4 7/8".	7
20040, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 2 7/16".	1
20045, N Kato Unitrack, Straight transition Kato/Fleischmann 2 7/16".	3
20050, N Kato Unitrack, Straight extendable 3 5/64"-4 1/4".	5
20070, N Kato Unitrack, Straight 1 51/64".	2
20100, N Kato Unitrack, Curve radius 9 51/64", angle 45º	22
20160, N Kato Unitrack, Curve radius 18 15/16", angle 15º	4
20222, N Kato Unitrack, Wye turnout 4 61/64". (remote)	1
20241, N Kato Unitrack, Right turnout 4 7/8". (remote) (Compact) 2


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> OK, so here you go:
> View attachment 298137
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. I have many questions, but I will save those for the email.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> That looks great. I have many questions, but I will save those for the email.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


You're welcome. Playing with layout designs is one of my favorite parts of the hobby. It was a good way to kick back after a long day dealing with OPK (Other People's Kids). It was pouring rain, so we built the rockets, but couldn't launch them.

BTW, i notice that I mistakenly used some 20045 transition tracks. Those should all be 20040 pieces. That can be your first challenge; swapping those pieces out.


----------

